# So, apparently Matt Tuck left Jackson for this...



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2012)

I think its alright... Headstock turns me off...


----------



## engage757 (Jan 15, 2012)

headstock doesn't flow with the rest of the guitar. at all. Ugly as sin. total wast of an awesome body.


----------



## -42- (Jan 15, 2012)

Headstocks, apparently the easiest part on a guitar to fuck up.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 15, 2012)

^ Agreed. That headstock belongs on a Mockingbird, not this V.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jan 15, 2012)

really captures the vibe of the band.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Jan 15, 2012)

I like it, better that headstock than the widow headstock. Its unique as balls.


----------



## SchecterPT (Jan 15, 2012)

As pointed out already the headstock looks like it should be on a different guitar.

Finally a PINK metal guitar! Im sick of all the black guitars out that I have wanted to get a pink guitar for ages. I mean pink is very metal after all haha.

Over all I think thats a nice looking guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2012)

SchecterPT said:


> As pointed out already the headstock looks like it should be on a different guitar.
> 
> Finally a PINK metal guitar! Im sick of all the black guitars out that I have wanted to get a pink guitar for ages. I mean pink is very metal after all haha.
> 
> Over all I think thats a nice looking guitar.



Thats one of the main reasons I like it. I have a weakness for pink shannon2: ), purple, and blue guitars.

If ONLY it had a pointed headstock.


----------



## SchecterPT (Jan 15, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thats one of the main reasons I like it. I have a weakness for pink shannon2: ), purple, and blue guitars.
> 
> If ONLY it had a pointed headstock.


 
You never know the cheaper virsion of that guitar may get a pointed headstock. Fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 15, 2012)

...because Jackson wouldn't be caught dead putting that headstock on a V.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2012)

SchecterPT said:


> You never know the cheaper virsion of that guitar may get a pointed headstock. Fingers crossed anyway.



Or get the 7 string version...






Still wanting the JRV-7...


----------



## L1ght (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks like a les paul headstock. Weird. That quilt is fucking sick though.


----------



## SchecterPT (Jan 15, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Or get the 7 string version...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Holy hell how did I miss that when I was looking for a new 7? I need to play one!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2012)

L1ghtChaos said:


> Looks like a les paul headstock. Weird. That quilt is fucking sick though.








Its their own headstock. 




SchecterPT said:


> Holy hell how did I miss that when I was looking for a new 7? I need to play one!



I made a thread about peoples thoughts on them, and not a single person had anything negative to say, so I'm really sold between this one or to wait for the new LTD models and get an AW-7... So many choices!


----------



## L1ght (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh yeah.. Im not familiar with BCR's though so I wouldn't have known.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 15, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> ...because Jackson wouldn't be caught dead putting that headstock on a V.



You're right, they're more hockey stick than autistic paddle.


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 15, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> You're right, they're more hockey stick than autistic paddle.



that's ridiculous on an 8 string but I really like the hockey stick look. It reminds me of the explorer headstock and the one Roope Latvala uses on his ESP stars.


----------



## SchecterPT (Jan 15, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I made a thread about peoples thoughts on them, and not a single person had anything negative to say, so I'm really sold between this one or to wait for the new LTD models and get an AW-7... So many choices!


 
I bought my V-7 Hellraiser at the wrong time, I should have waited until later this year to get a new 7 string instead of buying it on xmass eve haha Oh well I love the guitar so it it's not the end of the world.

I would say the AW-7 > the BC Rich V but thats just me. 
I would love the AW-7 with a maple fretboard and in a blue burst


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2012)

SchecterPT said:


> I bought my V-7 Hellraiser at the wrong time, I should have waited until later this year to get a new 7 string instead of buying it on xmass eve haha Oh well I love the guitar so it it's not the end of the world.
> 
> I would say the AW-7 > the BC Rich V but thats just me.
> I would love the AW-7 with a maple fretboard and in a blue burst



The thing that's selling me towards the JRV more is the Floyd Rose... I find them more comfy then hardtail bridges. Plus, Its a purple V for goodness sake!


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't like the binding on top of the fretboard. Other than that, I don't mind it that much.

Doesn't one the guys in Mastodon play a flying V with a LP-ish headstock??


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> I don't like the binding on top of the fretboard. Other than that, I don't mind it that much.
> 
> Doesn't one the guys in Mastodon play a flying V with a LP-ish headstock??









Its not a LP headstock, but its 3x3.


----------



## SchecterPT (Jan 15, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The thing that's selling me towards the JRV more is the Floyd Rose... I find them more comfy then hardtail bridges. Plus, Its a purple V for goodness sake!


 
In that case go for the JRV, I don't like floyds personally (even if 2 of my 3 main guitars have them...) so I would be all over the AW-7. Thats If Schecter doesnt make a Blackjack SLS PT 7 (like the garza sig but minus the EMG's and his name) string, just thinking of that is making me feel all special haha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2012)

SchecterPT said:


> In that case go for the JRV, I don't like floyds personally (even if 2 of my 3 main guitars have them...) so I would be all over the AW-7. Thats If Schecter doesnt make a Blackjack SLS PT 7 (like the garza sig but minus the EMG's and his name) string, just thinking of that is making me feel all special haha



Wait, they're making the PT7, or is that speculation?


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 15, 2012)

The Schecter catalog is out. I saw nothing of that sort.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> The Schecter catalog is out. I saw nothing of that sort.


----------



## SchecterPT (Jan 15, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> The Schecter catalog is out. I saw nothing of that sort.


 


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait, they're making the PT7, or is that speculation?


 
It is just speculation but on the Schecter Facebook page they said that the new range of the guitars will have options that include 6,7 or 8 string options so wether this will be on all shapes ot just the C shapes I dont know but surley Schecter should know that a lot of people want a 7 string Tele shape that inst black and has passive pups! (this could just be me)

sorry for de-railing the thread so On Topic: I would love to try the the BCR Matt Tuck guitar, It looks so good!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 15, 2012)

wow, i guess im the only person the likes the headstock?
i think it looks 10x better than the huge ugly rich headstock


----------



## SchecterPT (Jan 15, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> wow, i guess im the only person the likes the headstock?
> i think it looks 10x better than the huge ugly rich headstock


 
I like the headstock but it just doesnt look rite on the guitar to me but over time I guess it will start to look better.


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 15, 2012)

huh i like the shape better than the jrV shape but i was hoping bc rich would be getting an offset V. also needs a 6 in line pointy head stock IMHO. but besides that it looks pretty nice. and this is coming from a guy that hates all things BFMV.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2012)

CapinCripes said:


> huh i like the shape better than the jrV shape but i was hoping bc rich would be getting an offset V. also needs a 6 in line pointy head stock IMHO. but besides that it looks pretty nice. and this is coming from a guy that hates all things BFMV.



Same. Hate BFMV, like the V, but needs a pointy headstock. 

I think that'll most people's thoughts on it.


----------



## SchecterPT (Jan 15, 2012)

I wonder if the shops that have the guitar in stock will have it set up for Drop C seen as its a signature guitar or will it be in E standard.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 15, 2012)

I dunno..I think it's either unique and cool...or stupid..maybe all..don't know if like


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 15, 2012)

SchecterPT said:


> I wonder if the shops that have the guitar in stock will have it set up for Drop C seen as its a signature guitar or will it be in E standard.


They also play in D standard a lot as well if I remember.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 15, 2012)

That would look a billion times better with the headstock on this.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Jan 15, 2012)

...not..


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 15, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> That would look a billion times better with the headstock on this.


It would look a billion times better if it were that guitar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> It would look a billion times better if it were that guitar



With the MT-V shape.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 15, 2012)

Honestly, I like that V. 

I even like the headstock. The only thing I don't like is the lack of 24 frets, and the shitty binding, and the fact that I won't be able to play one without looking like a BFMV fanboy (I quite like them, but not _that_ much)...


----------



## Murmel (Jan 15, 2012)

^
I have never seen Matt Tuck with a 24 fret guitar, and he generally doesn't play solos for the band either so.

Like the guitar, except the binding which is way too thick. I had been fine with single-ply but this.. The headstock works I guess, I wouldn't choose it personally though.


----------



## Zado (Jan 15, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> The Schecter catalog is out. I saw nothing of that sort.


They are bitches,always put out a catalog without tons of models they have already planned to sell during the year.

For example the SLS PT,probably we'll see some 7,8,9,213987 string version with a nice coloured finish and not that fugly black.But we have to wait.


> That would look a billion times better with the headstock on this.


Mmmmm not sure maybe with something like this

http://cf.mp-cdn.net/f9/8d/46de904e4d058e04babbf7b12ec3.jpg


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 15, 2012)

I guess mr Tuck, whoever the hell he is, likes non-matching headstocks on his guitars. I kinda like it, it's cool in a very weird way.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't think it's horrible. Kind of an Albert King thing going on. Not very metal though.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 15, 2012)

SchecterPT said:


> I like the headstock but it just doesnt look rite on the guitar to me but over time I guess it will start to look better.



 that's what they tell girls in arranged marriages.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 15, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> autistic paddle.


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 15, 2012)

Yikes. That is bad. Even as a fan of BC Vs, I can't defend it. 

The only good thing I can take away from this is BC's willingness to experiment with a different V shape other than the Speed V and Jr V shapes. I think the body shape 'works' - everything else doesn't!


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 15, 2012)

Damn, that tacky graphic on the new Dean Dime sig makes this color look bad. I don't understand the love for purple guitars here. 

I also am curious about the balance. It looks like it would be unstable.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> I don't understand the love for purple guitars here.



Better then the masses of black guitars most guitar companies shove at us.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 16, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> Damn, that tacky graphic on the new Dean Dime sig makes this color look bad. I don't understand the love for purple guitars here.
> 
> I also am curious about the balance. It looks like it would be unstable.


Nothing will crush my dream of owning this someday(except the price tag lol)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Nothing will crush my dream of owning this someday(except the price tag lol)





I saw the Dime sig he was talking about. And I can say for the first time In my life I actually do want a Razorback...


----------



## Zado (Jan 16, 2012)

> Nothing will crush my dream of owning this someday(except the price tag lol)


 I tried that when herman came to my hometown for a clinic.

The only ibanez I'd consider to buy along with timmons signature


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2012)

Zado said:


> I tried that when herman came to my hometown for a clinic.
> 
> The only ibanez I'd consider to buy along with timmons signature



I'd love to add that to my future (most likely will not exist) collection of purple guitars... Purple guitars a really pretty and classy, IMO.


----------



## Zado (Jan 16, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd love to add that to my future (most likely will not exist) collection of purple guitars... Purple guitars a really pretty and classy, IMO.


Sure,purple is really something!

you'll probably like some of these 

http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/2603/dscn1276.jpg

Paranoid :: SiC Instruments

the guy who built them is/was a ss.org member so maybe you 've already seen it all


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2012)

Zado said:


> Sure,purple is really something!
> 
> you'll probably like some of these
> 
> ...


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 16, 2012)

They should have made the binding larger, I can barely see it.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jan 16, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> They should have made the binding larger, I can barely see it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> They should have made the binding larger, I can barely see it.



Theres 3 things you can see from space...

The wall of China, Yngwie's wall of Marshalls, and the neck binding on Matt Tuck's signature.


----------



## HellOnHighHeels (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks exactly like his Jackson, but without the curve on the body and in pink. Even the headstock looks the same.....
I was hoping for a Mockingbird or a Beast


----------



## stevo1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Uh.... I wouldn't say these look exactly alike.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2012)

stevo1 said:


> Uh.... I wouldn't say these look exactly alike.
> 
> View attachment 23635
> 
> ...



I hope he wasn't mistaking it for the JRV-7 I posted.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 16, 2012)

Well kiddies..there's a big R on it..meaning it's a custom shop version. That could be his actual guitar. It's possible the "lower" model will have a headstock geared more towards commercial appeal and less personal design. Only a few days from now BC Rich will unveil their entire line *goes to get popcorn*


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jan 16, 2012)

Other than the headstock its typical bcr epicness.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 16, 2012)

That first pic makes me wish that ss.org had a "not like" button.


----------



## Skullet (Jan 16, 2012)

Quote from bc rich facebook page 

"B.C. Rich There will be more colors and also another shape like the white one we showed you a month ago."

Wonder if the other colours can redeem this guitar ....


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 16, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Well kiddies..there's a big R on it..meaning it's a custom shop version. That could be his actual guitar. It's possible the "lower" model will have a headstock geared more towards commercial appeal and less personal design. Only a few days from now BC Rich will unveil their entire line *goes to get popcorn*



Since 2011 catalogue the R logo has been used for Signature models as well. This is probably the stock signature model.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah not digging the headstock or beveled edges.. Flat edge would make that much nicer but 3x3 on King V's not looking to hot..


----------



## Jontain (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice body and I dont think the headstock would be so bad without the silly wide binding.


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't even think it's a King V shape - think it's an all new shape notice the crook of the "V" near where the strings pass through the body looks a lot more rounded than a King V. 

I think 3+3 can look cool if the Beast or Widow headstocks are used but the 3 on a side traditional BC Rich headstock looks like ass on this thing.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 17, 2012)

I think it's very sexy, and it sure is more distinctive than his old Jackson


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 17, 2012)

That is definitely not a King V, Speed V (KKV) or Jr V shape.

Here is an outline drawing I made of the Speed V (in black) and Jr V (in red).


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 17, 2012)

Ironbird said:


> That is definitely not a King V, Speed V (KKV) or Jr V shape.
> 
> Here is an outline drawing I made of the Speed V (in black) and Jr V (in red).



I just wish they hadn't discontinued the Speed V, it looks so much better than the Jr. V.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> I just wish they hadn't discontinued the Speed V, it looks so much better than the Jr. V.



WEEELL.... They still have the Speed V... its just... WEEEELL... 






Tacky as hell. 

If you got the coin, you could always get an ESP NV which I think is very close to it since its based off of the old ESP KKV's.


----------



## Force (Jan 17, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Its not a LP headstock, but its 3x3.



Ugly as shit.............so is the guitar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2012)

Force said:


> Ugly as shit.............so is the guitar


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 17, 2012)

Tacky, maybe, but consider the specs of the guitar and the price you're paying for it.

MIK all-maple neck-thru Speed V with ebony fretboard, Kahler Hybrid tremolo, EMGs, PA2 booster and Grover tuners for under $800. 

I didn't let the vinyl decals under the clear coat come in the way...my KKV is the best playing and sounding guitar I've owned.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2012)

Ironbird said:


> Tacky, maybe, but consider the specs of the guitar and the price you're paying for it.
> 
> MIK all-maple neck-thru Speed V with ebony fretboard, Kahler Hybrid tremolo, EMGs, PA2 booster and Grover tuners for under $800.
> 
> I didn't let the vinyl decals under the clear coat come in the way...my KKV is the best playing and sounding guitar I've owned.



Well... you got me there.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 17, 2012)

I can confirm that the pictures you've seen are indeed the sig model that will be available for all. 

Also there is ANOTHER colour scheme that hasnt been anounced/released yet. I'll leave you guessing for the next few days


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 17, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Honestly, I like that V.
> 
> I even like the headstock. The only thing I don't like is the lack of 24 frets, and the shitty binding, and the fact that I won't be able to play one without looking like a BFMV fanboy (I quite like them, but not _that_ much)...



This. Every single word of this I agree with. Even saw them live once, but a sig guitar? Nah... 

And Murmel's right, I don't think Matt's ever used 24 frets, only ever seen him with standard RR1s, his Jackson sig and LPs prior to this.


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 17, 2012)

hahah no guessing for that guy!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 17, 2012)

DslDwg said:


>








Tell me that colour is a really bad fucking joke, please.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd tap that silver sparkle, tap it all night long....

After a suitable pickup change of course


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 17, 2012)

I hate all of the speculating that goes on around NAMM - I want to see the news models NOW 

I'd pick up a couple of new BC's this year in a second - if they make something I like. Schecter, Ibanez, ESP 2012 models are all over the web at this point and BC is trickling out Matt Tucks and BVB sigs


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2012)

DslDwg said:


>



Okay, I was trying to defend this guitar... but...



EDIT: Nevermind. I've gotten used to it already.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 17, 2012)

Jakke said:


> I'd tap that silver sparkle, tap it all night long....
> 
> After a suitable pickup change of course



I'd tap it all night... with a hammer, in the hope that the finish will fucking come off.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 17, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> I'd tap it all night... with a hammer, in the hope that the finish will fucking come off.



YOU...... YOU WOULDN'T!


WE HAVE A VIOLENT PERSON HERE!!!!!






Silver sparkle is not for everyone, I personally like gawdy finishes


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 17, 2012)

Honestly, that guitar would look very nice with a good, glossy solid finish.


----------



## Randomist (Jan 17, 2012)

At least you can't see that the neck is actually made of binding because of the white background in that pic. The colour, though... Is Matt Tuck moonlighting with KISS now?


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 17, 2012)

Guess he's been playin' for KISS for a while


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 18, 2012)

At first, I disliked this guitar... but now, I actually think it works. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Murmel (Jan 18, 2012)

The silver finish is nothing new, he's been playing it ever since he got his Jackson sig.
Obviously I'm like the only BFMV fan in this entire thread, everyone seems so surprised


----------

